

Playboy Magazine coming to iPad in uncensored form - bakbak
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/19/playboy-magazine-coming-to-ipad-in-its-uncensored-form-in-march/

======
korussian
I don't understand. Why would anyone read playboy on an internet machine?
That's like getting an iPhone and calling a special number to hear what the
temperature is in your city.

------
bradfordw
Wow, Steve Jobs is out of the office for only a few days and now this!

